
Men Are Sabotaging the Online Reviews of TV Shows Aimed at Women - eevilspock
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/men-are-sabotaging-the-online-reviews-of-tv-shows-aimed-at-women/
======
daemin
Does it really surprise people that men do not like a show that is primarily
written for women? I'm sure women don't like a show that is primarily written
for men.

From the article, (a) fewer men than women voted (40% compared to 60% of
women), and (b) they gave it a slightly lower rating on average (8.1 for women
and 5.6 for men).

To me this makes sense, out of all the men that watched the show, some had
stronger opinions about it and so voted. Those that voted had neutral or
negative opinions about the show, and so the rating was lower.

------
eevilspock
That men tend to "crap on", to use the language of the article, things they
don't happen to like, seems to be born out by my experiences here on Hacker
News, which is clearly male dominated.

